# Black Widow Experience



## Tiffany05 (Feb 17, 2011)

Moving from Michigan to Florida a few months ago, I really didn't know much about black widows. I thought if you or your dog got bit by one, it would mean basically death. I was from Upper Michigan (UP), though, and, for the most part, my husband and everybody else I know up there think that, too. 

Well, Misty, our 1 year old pup, likes to play with insects when they come inside (which is rarely). She will play with a beetle for awhile until it dies and then will just leave it. One morning we woke up to find a dead black widow in a corner. I didn't think anything of it, though, because I figured if it had bit Misty she would have died. It did really scare me to think something so deadly entered our house. 

As the day went on, Misty was just throwing up left and right and just wasn't herself. Eventually I called the vet. I wasn't even going to mention the black widow, but my husband had me just in case. They made an opening for Misty right away. After examining her, they could not be certain whether she had been bitten or not, but gave her a shot just in case. 

Well, shortly after she began to feel better and she is now a 100% back to herself. I feel awful about the whole situation. I wish I would have known. I keep thinking to myself, though, that Misty might have saved my 1 year old's life or from a lot of hospitalization. I don't know what I would have done without my Misty, though!


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

When we lived in Florida and South Carolina we had Black Widows all around us..yard, shed, house. They usually will run when disturbed but will bite when cornered. My thinking is that your baby would probably not have been bothered by the spider because they try to avoid human contact. More than likely Misty saw it and agitated it and got bit because of that. You may want to call Pest Control to find out what you can do to keep them from coming into your house.

Very glad and relieved to hear Misty and your family are ok.


----------



## Tiffany05 (Feb 17, 2011)

KSdogowner said:


> When we lived in Florida and South Carolina we had Black Widows all around us..yard, shed, house. They usually will run when disturbed but will bite when cornered. My thinking is that your baby would probably not have been bothered by the spider because they try to avoid human contact. More than likely Misty saw it and agitated it and got bit because of that. You may want to call Pest Control to find out what you can do to keep them from coming into your house.
> 
> Very glad and relieved to hear Misty and your family are ok.


That is a good idea! I have asked the neighbors and they all say they use certain pesticides and spray around the whole border of the house every couple of mouths. They also use pesticide in the lawn, but I think that is more for the fire ants that are extremely popular here. We have been doing all that now and the pesticides are, of course, kid and pet friendly. 

That is good to know that the black widows tend to avoid human contact!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I once tried turning several geckos loose in the house as a form of 'pet friendly' pest control. Unfortunately the cats idea of 'pet friendly' and mine varied greatly. I gave up after I found a gecko head with a single leg attached. poor guy. 

Jelpy


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

:spittingcoffee:


Jelpy said:


> I once tried turning several geckos loose in the house as a form of 'pet friendly' pest control. Unfortunately the cats idea of 'pet friendly' and mine varied greatly. I gave up after I found a gecko head with a single leg attached. poor guy.
> 
> Jelpy


I have lived in Florida my entire life. I also spray around the house, windows, doors and vents every few months. They aren't aggressive, I had the biggest problem keeping them out of our garage and barn. Always be careful if you pick up something that has been outside, they love to hide under things (like the lip of the horse troughs, garbage can bottoms, etc) 

Glad your pup is ok and welcome to Florida!!


----------



## Tiffany05 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jelpy said:


> I once tried turning several geckos loose in the house as a form of 'pet friendly' pest control. Unfortunately the cats idea of 'pet friendly' and mine varied greatly. I gave up after I found a gecko head with a single leg attached. poor guy.
> 
> Jelpy


Lol! My cat would be the same way. The lizards that venture inside (we have a patio room they can get into pretty easily) have no chance once they meet my cat. 



Dooney's Mom said:


> I have lived in Florida my entire life. I also spray around the house, windows, doors and vents every few months. They aren't aggressive, I had the biggest problem keeping them out of our garage and barn. Always be careful if you pick up something that has been outside, they love to hide under things (like the lip of the horse troughs, garbage can bottoms, etc)
> 
> Glad your pup is ok and welcome to Florida!!


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Don't forget about the dreaded BROWN WIDOW... Mutant cross breed of the brown recluse and black widow and twice as deadly as both! <dun dun dunnnn....>










No its not really a cross breed. However it is a close relative of the black widow, and is often mistaken for one. They are quite common in Florida, and have recently spread to most of the Gulf South. Not generally as dangerous as its black cousin, the brown widow can still delivery a nasty bite...

Latrodectus geometricus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Actually in FL, you have 4 different widows. Northern Black Widow, Southern Black Widow, Brown Widow, and Red Widow.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latrodectus_bishopi










All Latrodectus genus spiders have nasty venom, so I just thought I would give you a heads up since you're not from FL.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Florida - OFF THE LIST! 

I take coyotes over these beasts every days!


----------



## Kesser (Nov 27, 2011)

Ugh was not expecting photos. Wayyyy too early for that.
I've got the heebie jeebies now!!!!

Glad I live in Canada, the winters are too cold for these suckers!! And as Mrs.K mentioned I would definitely take coyotes over spiders too!!!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Florida - OFF THE LIST!
> 
> I take coyotes over these beasts every days!


Lol its not just the spiders in FL. They have Pythons 

In Florida Everglades, pythons and anacondas dominate food chain - The Washington Post

Giant Lizards (Nile Monitors)

Nile monitor lizards invaded Florida and they're winning the battle - Tampa Bay Times

Giant Rats

Florida tries to wipe out cat-sized African rats | Reuters

And now they are worried that there might be breeding populations of Cobras...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

BR870 said:


> Lol its not just the spiders in FL. They have Pythons
> 
> In Florida Everglades, pythons and anacondas dominate food chain - The Washington Post
> 
> ...


:help:

oke:


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> I once tried turning several geckos loose in the house as a form of 'pet friendly' pest control.


----------



## Tiffany05 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, one major thing I miss about Michigan is the lack of dangerous animals. I loved how I could just walk randomly through the woods without having to worry about snakes or spiders. Here I have to worry about the black widows, brown recluse (and other spiders), water moccasins (aka cotton mouth), alligators, and whatever else. In fact the day the whole black widow incident occurred we found a baby cotton mouth in our front yard. 

My mom, about 4 years ago when she just moved here, got bit by a brown recluse and not seeing what had bit her and knowing nothing about the dangerous spiders, almost had to have her leg amputated. Ugh, honestly the only thing I like better here than Michigan is this perfect temperature winter we are having. Me, Misty, and my son will just go outside for hours playing.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Ugh, this makes me dread moving to Florida now. >_<
(Military orders. Thanks, hubby!)


----------

